# Es posible cambiar una etapa de salida en un amplificador a transistores?



## Sr. Domo (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola!
Ya busque pero no me deja muy claro el concepto ._.

Tengo varios esquematicos de amplificadores que tienen supongamos uno que tiene salida complementaria y estos son el 3055 y el 2955, pero si solo tengo 2 del 3055 se le podria colocar dos NPN en lugar de un NPN y un PNP?
En pocas palabras:
Se puede cambiar una etapa complementaria por una cuasicomplementaria? Porque de eso no se casi nada y no quiero tener esos 2 2N3055 de llavero, mejor tenerlos en un amplificador, pero quiero tener bien claro esto porque nada me lo deja bien claro. Unos dicen que se puede y otros dicen que no. Que yo sepa si se puede porque en si cada TR amplifica un semiciclo, sea NPN o PNP pero no se si esté bien y si no se le tenga que modificar algo al resto del circuito. 

Espero no violar alguna regla del foro pero la info que hay no me deja bien claro esto, tal vez sea porque no estoy muy especializado en audio, sino que estoy mas especializado en lo digital.
En fin. Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

domonation dijo:


> . . . Se puede cambiar una etapa complementaria por una cuasicomplementaria? . . . .



*Nop*. Hay que cambiar también la etapa excitadora y *NO* solo el transistor, sino también buena parte del circuito.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 8, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop*. Hay que cambiar también la etapa excitadora y *NO* solo el transistor, sino también buena parte del circuito.



Yo realmente conozco poco de este tema pero que tan facil es hacerlo, o el trabajo es mas que si se hace uno nuevo, a mi me interesa el tema tambien, chauuuuuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Yo realmente conozco poco de este tema pero que tan facil es hacerlo, o el trabajo es mas que si se hace uno nuevo, a mi me interesa el tema tambien, chauuuuuu



Nunca me puse a analizar el tema, pero se me ocurre que es más fácil comenzar de 0, por lo menos con la etapa completa de salida


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 8, 2013)

Pues yo supongo que si se ha de poder porque tengo esquematico de  un ampli y por lo que noté, para hacerlo complementario o cuasicomplementario con solo cambiar la conexion de drivers y ya quedaba... Aunque no se...
Intentaré eso con un ampli de muy baja potencia y les cuento cuantos transistores mato


----------



## xae (Feb 9, 2013)

Puedes sustituir un NPN por la conexión complementaria de un PNP y un NPN, de forma que el PNP proveé la ganancia de corriente pero el conjunto se comporta como un dispositivo NPN, y naturalmente se puede hacer lo propio con un PNP.

Puedes ver un ejemplo en el esquema del amplificador Sinclair Z30, que puedes encontrar en el foro.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 9, 2013)

Amigo, bueno si tu deseas modificar tu amplificador que se encuentra funcionando, solo por el hecho de no tener 2 transistores como llavero. Te diria que vas a cometer una locura.
Siendo el caso contrario, puede modificarse, pero requiere experiencia en el tema.


----------



## MARCOS CEDEÑO (Feb 10, 2013)

Me llama la atención esta pregunta ya que tengo un problema parecido con un amplificador Marantz, no pude conseguir los ci integrados pre-amplificadores de la señal ,y pienso cambiar la etapa a transistores por un STK.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola!
Pude cambiar los transistores de salida en un ampli miniatura, si funciona y maté solo 2 transistores. Un transistor está en emisor común y el otro en colector común, de forma que en la salida está conectado el colector del TR emisor común y el emisor del TR de colector común. El emisor común, en este caso son NPN ambos, se comporta como PNP el TR que está en colector común. Así le hice y funcionaba, claro que es un amplificador muy simple y no tengo esquema ni fotos (error 404: camera not found!). El esquema lo dibujé en un espejo que uso como pizarrón 

Ahora solo falta probarlo en uno de potencia mayor como el Zinclair Z-30, le meto algun tip de potencia, ademas aca salen baratos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2013)

Bueno bueno, podrias dejar el diagrama al que le quieres hacer el Frankenstein de un complementario MJ2955 PNP a un Cuasicomplementario 2N3055 NPN, solo para hacerme mejor a la idea de lo que quieres lograr, por favor.



Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 18, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Bueno bueno, podrias dejar el diagrama al que le quieres hacer el Frankenstein de un complementario MJ2955 PNP a un Cuasicomplementario 2N3055 NPN, solo para hacerme mejor a la idea de lo que quieres lograr, por favor.
> 
> Saludos.



Eh... pues no solo es a uno, es a varios, que usan complementos y quiero hacerlos cuasicomplementarios, como mencioné, primero intento en alguno de baja potencia para comprobarlo, si mueren en el intento ahí lo dejo y si no que bien 

Pero si de verdad te interesa... no es el que quiero hacerle esto, pero es parecido:


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2013)

Ese Q4 lo podrias reemplazar por un ejemplo como el que te deje al costado derecho de la imagen, pero antes de hacerlo fisicamente trata de hacer una simulacion a ver que tal resulta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2013)

Date una vuelta por *éste post* donde a un amplificador originalmente Dárlington se lo llevó a complementario , cuasi complementario , Sziklai y todas las variantes que se te ocurran  , incluso están sus simulaciones en Multisim 11 

Saludos !


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 18, 2013)

Fernando Arias:
Muy bien, se me había ocurrido antes eso pero lo descarté, le intentaré así.

2M:
Ya lo estoy viendo


----------

